# BB Takes Another Group Placement



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

So this past weekend I was in Winston-Salem, NC for shows there at the sports complex. BB ended up taking the breed the first day, over other special. She then took a group 3 under the same judge. Totally she beat out 38 sporting dogs. 

Currently she is in the top 30 of the breed, last time I looked.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Great job!!!!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

HUGE congrats to you and BB!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

congratulations !!!!


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow, big congrats!! Wanna sprinkle that magic dust over here?

Might sound stupid, but they do a Top Twenty thing for Boxers. Do they also do that for Weims?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks all

And yes, at Nationals there is a Top Twenty Invitational. Where three or four judges score dogs and the top three get trophies.


----------

